# un par de horas



## Maria_del_Valle

Hola, un compañero me ha dicho que es aceptable decir "una coppia d'ore" en lugar de "un paio d'ore"... yo no estoy conforme. Creo que "coppia" es sólo para "pareja". ¿Qué opinais? gracias.


----------



## 0scar

Según el De Mauro él tiene razón.
Si "pareja" es "macho y hembra" entonces coppia no es solo para "pareja". _Coppia_ sirve para todo, más que _paio_.


----------



## Neuromante

Pareja no es "macho y hebra" Puede ser "una pareja de coches", "una pareja de estatuas" "una pareja de la guardia civil" Aunque en español es verdad que no se dice "una pareja de horas" salvo que, por alguna razón, no te refieras a horas consecutivas.

"Par" es numeral y se refiere más bien a una cantidad indefinida pero muy pequeña, no a "dos", mientras que "pareja" sí que son 2.


----------



## Tomby

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Hola, un compañero me ha dicho que es aceptable decir "una coppia d'ore" en lugar de "un paio d'ore"... yo no estoy conforme. Creo que "coppia" es sólo para "pareja". ¿Qué opinais? gracias.


Yo pienso igual que tú, pero tengo mis dudas. Aquí pongo las definiciones de _coppia_ y _paio_. Todo indica que se refieren a "pareja" y a "par".
¡Saludos!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Io ho sempre sentito "un paio d'ore", "due ore".


----------



## 0scar

Según Google nadie dice "una coppia d'ore" pero hay bastante resultados con una "una coppia di giorni".


----------



## ursu-lab

Una coppia è una *combinazione *di due elementi *diversi*, non semplicemente un elemento in numero di due.
Cioè, una coppia d'assi è una *combinazione *di due assi (due carte diverse e separate anche se con lo stesso simbolo), una coppia di persone X e Y sono due persone *distinte *che insieme, combinate tra di loro, fanno qualcosa, come per es. stare insieme o ballare un tango.
Se dici "un paio d'assi" ti riferisci a un numero 2 di assi, ma non è il linguaggio appropriato per riferirti al gioco, cioè al calcolo combinatorio.La doppia coppia è una combinazione vincente, come il full è una coppia + un tris, non un paio più una tripletta.
Pensa allo sport, per esempio: se una squadra fa 2 goal dirai che ha fatto un paio di goal o "due goal"  e cioè "due volte" un goal, non che ha fatto una "coppia di goal", a meno che non sia possibile infilare in porta due goal contemporaneamente.

Due ore non formano una coppia perché non si tratta di una combinazione, ma solo di un unico elemento (l'ora) *moltiplicato *per il numero due. In questo caso, paio indica qualcosa di "*doppio*" ( qualcosa x 2).



E infatti non dirai mai una "coppia di pantaloni" o "una coppia di occhiali" . 
  E non si dice ovviamente una "coppia di salami", ma "2 salami" (= 1 salame + 1 salame) o "un paio di salami", ecc.


Ergo, hai ragione tu.

Lo stesso ragionamento puoi applicarlo a "par" (paio) e "pareja" (coppia).


----------



## 0scar

*coppia*
1. AU insieme costituito da due oggetti *dello stesso tipo* o da due animali o da due persone spec. che svolgono in modo coordinato la stessa attività: _una coppia di orecchini,  una coppia di buoi_ 

*paio*
s.m. FO
1. due persone, due animali, due cose, considerati insieme e, di solito, con una connotazione che ne indica o ne sottolinea la stretta connessione: _un paio di buoi, un paio di orecchini_

De Mauro


----------



## ursu-lab

Parafrasando il De Mauro che citi tu, sono curiosa di sapere che tipo di *"attività svolgono in modo coordinato"* (e cioè "come si combinano", come scrivevo  nell'altro messaggio) *due ore*... 
Due assi fanno una coppia nel poker, una coppia di buoi tira un aratro, una coppia di orecchini possono fare pendant (hacer juego, in spagnolo). 
Ma "un paio d'ore" o "un paio di salami" che* cosa fanno insieme per **diventare una coppia*, a parte un totale di 120 minuti o una ventina di panini imbottiti?


----------



## 0scar

*paio*
3. numero generico, ma molto limitato:_ un paio d'ore
_De Mauro


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> *paio*
> 3. numero generico, ma molto limitato:_ un paio d'ore
> _De Mauro



E che c'entra con la domanda iniziale?  Anche in spagnolo "en un par de horas" vuol dire "in 2 ore" o, più genericamente, "in poche ore"...
Comunque la traduzione di par/paio e pareja/coppia è - parlando di numeri, combinazioni e insiemi - equivalente nelle due lingue: c'è qualcuno che in spagnolo dice "una pareja de horas" o "una pareja de longanizas"?


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> ...c'è qualcuno che in spagnolo dice "una pareja de horas" o "una pareja de longanizas"?


Mai! In Spagna dicono, per esempio: "_el vuelo Barcelona-Roma dura casi *un par* de horas_" e "_ayer me comí *un par* de longanizas para almorzar_".
TT.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Grazie...ma non dimenticare che in spagnolo diciamo le cose in un modo diverso agli italiani. Dunque...ho ragione io? In Italia si dice "un paio d'ore" e non "una coppia d'ore?


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, hai ragione tu, al 100%. 
Certo che lo spagnolo e l'italiano sono diversi, infatti mi riferivo solo al significato relativo al numero 2. 
Perché, per esempio, la "pareja" al singolare nel significato di "compagno/a" in italiano non esiste, ma vale solo per la coppia formata da due persone.

Paolo e Maria sono una coppia molto affiatata (nella vita, nel ballo, ecc).
Maria es su pareja (de Paolo). -> Maria è la sua compagna / sua moglie / la sua morosa, ecc.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Maria,

Nonostante gli approfondimenti e le digressioni questa è la risposta definitiva alla tua domanda:





Maria_del_Valle said:


> In Italia si dice "un paio d'ore" e non "una coppia d'ore?


Esatto!
Un paio d'ore 
Una coppia d'ore  (MAI)


----------

